# rallies



## 99573 (Jun 7, 2006)

i have two subjects one when we had a caravan we always rallied . i am finding it difficult to find rallies that the rally officers think we can get into or they seem to be on grass i am concerned we may sink. i joined the motorhome club went to one of their rallies and was unable to get in the gate. i belong to the rv clubs but they dont rally local. how does other people manage. also can you get off a muddy field or do you not go on.
also we have just come back from france when we arrived at the eurotunnel they asked to check our gas tank and we were told theyour gas tank is to big and they were not going to let us on. again has anybody hit this problem as most rvs have large tanks for gas for domestic use. :?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Rallies & Meets
We have Rv's at both, in fact a lot of the time we make sure an Rv can get into a meet site and the master of meets is our very own Kands. He will be along shortely to give you more help and guidance for an Rv.

Steve


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

stevercar said:


> Rallies & Meets
> We have Rv's at both, in fact a lot of the time we make sure an Rv can get into a meet site and the master of meets is our very own Kands. He will be along shortely to give you more help and guidance for an Rv.
> 
> Steve


Unless of course he's away in his RV at a meet or a rally :lol: :lol:

Fret not Redwell...as Steve says, there are many RV owners here at MHF the majority of whom frequent sites without having to leave hitched behind a tractor.
You will be pretty well served with practical advice....stick around


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi Redwell,

Most of the rallies that we have been on with the Motor Caravan Club (MCC) have been on hard standing, and had easy access, to and from.

And, there is a local group in a county near you.   

http://www.motorcaravanners.org.uk/index.htm

Click on members area, and then on groups.

Rita and I have recently enjoyed two well organised rallies with the MCC, the latter being a five day holiday rally at Selsey, Sussex, whereupon there were MH's of all shapes and sizes including ARV's. Excellent.

J & R.


----------



## 99821 (Jun 28, 2006)

We've parked on grass frequently at race meetings.... not had a problem....(so far... :lol: :lol ..... but I don't understand why RVs don't come with diff locks... :? :? :?


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Redwell
Sorry forgot to say welcome to MHF

You have received more good advice above, Keith (Kands) may be away at the moment so I have bumped this post.
Some sites have tractors, 4x4 etc to help if you do get bogged down.

By the way if you spend £10 and join MHF you will not regret it. Just have a look around at all the informative posts.

Steve


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Hi redwell
Sorry for the delay in posting but as Steve said, we have been away :lol: :lol: :lol: . Another fantastic weekend with some friends and what beautiful weather :lol: :lol: 
Firstly regarding your remark about attending rallies that you may not be able to get into or stuck.... This is usually our first set of questions, ie... can we get a 30 ft RV into the entrance, are there any obstructions? The height is always an issue because camp sites forget that RV's are 10 - 12 ft tall and love planting trees with branches starting at about 9 - 10 ft high :roll: :roll: 
We always ask about how firm the ground is and prefer to be on hardstanding especially if there has been a wet spell. Some people think that you can push an RV that has sunk to it's axles in mud, this will of course require a pulling force of approx 30 + tons to achieve this and all they have to push on is a fibreglass cap... NO thanks...... We would rather not go to a site if there is any question that we may get stuck, and all the well meaning people in the world cannot fix the disappointment caused when this happens as it just dampens the whole weekend (excuse the pun...)
Generally if you get onto a muddy field you will have more trouble getting off because your RV will have had time to sink into the mud, so even if it only sinks a little bit, it will still be more difficult, my advice to anyone is do not go on there in the first place and save yourself the grief.
All the informal meets the are run by us will by default, be RV friendly, because we have already checked it out and we will not put up a meet that we cannot get into :lol: , so check on the meets section and see what you fancy.... The next meet is next weekend just outside Oxford, so if you like the sound of that please feel free to contact us. Always check with the people organising the meet or the site itself (best option) that you can get on / off the site. We run regular meets throughout the year and would love to see you at one, we cannot say that they will be local to you as you didn't fill in your location....
There are also a number of rallies held throughout the year at different locations around the country, so I am sure that there will be something for you at these too... Just ask your questions and then decide about attending, and there will always be plenty of information in the thread about the meet or rally, so read through those too....
As Steve suggested, it will be worth investing a tenner to become a subscriber to get the full benefit of the site and if you want to go to the upcoming "subscribers rally" you will get some of your subscription cost back immediately... Can't be bad eh???
Can't answer about going to France with an RV as we are yet to do this, but there are plenty here that have been and should be able to answer.
I hope this has been helpful

Keith


----------

